# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  RD 355/2013 de 17 de Mayo por el que se aprueba el PH de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir

## Rus-Valdelobos

Buenos días:

A continuación os dejo el enlace del boe. Este es menos extenso que el del Guadiana (323 páginas)

http://www.boe.es/diario_boe/txt.php?id=BOE-A-2013-5319

Un saludo

----------

